# Pelagic Pursuits



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Left OC on Saturday around 8am out to the Balto canyon in a 24 foot Silverhawk. Sea's had a swell from the hurricane down south that was very hard to keep a direct heading out. Ended up north and about 10 miles short of the Canyon and decided to put lines out and work slowly toward it. The pounding from leaping off the swells was too much. 








15 minutes later fish on.. and 2 more in the next hour. All false albocore sadly. But fun. 








No bites for the next 5 hrs. Even setup for shark for an hour or two.. no luck.
Sunday we left at 5am and sea swells where more manageable, but still got a few hard landings here and there.
















Lines in at the canyon at 8am and zippo till about 11am when a blue marlin crashed and dumped a reel faster than you could imagine. Fought it for about 4 minutes till the hooked slipped the bill. Nada after that... smooth ride back tired and beat.. bones ache today and I wonder, when I could do it again.. Imm ready.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not a bad trip.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the report. It's the one's that get away that keep us coming back. I'm hoping the fish settle in on some of the hills on the 20-30 line soon. It would be great to have that inshore chunk bite like we used to.


----------

